

 Writing Documentation - flooredled
https://stormpath.com/blog/best-docs-ever-6-tips-writing-documentation

======
frankcaron
As a technical writer who has a long history of digging into the code
alongside the engineers, let me just say this: good architecture and design
docs for software can save a ton of time writing doc as the development ensues
and completes.

Whether it's a whiteboarding session or scribbles on a napkin, don't throw
anything out or let it go forgotten. Get an internal wiki or use Google docs
and save everything! Your tech writer will thank you.

